# Solved: Cannot access Roadrunner WebMail



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm working as a library volunteer and patrons cannot access their RoadRunner WebMail on our computers. Session times out. What could be causing this. I had patron use another site to access theirs some time back but I cannot remember how they did it. Any ideas??


----------



## jrom727 (Jan 22, 2005)

golddust said:


> I'm working as a library volunteer and patrons cannot access their RoadRunner WebMail on our computers. Session times out. What could be causing this. I had patron use another site to access theirs some time back but I cannot remember how they did it. Any ideas??


yea, first, what is the URL for the Road Runner Webmail?


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

golddust said:


> I'm working as a library volunteer and patrons cannot access their RoadRunner WebMail on our computers. Session times out. What could be causing this. I had patron use another site to access theirs some time back but I cannot remember how they did it. Any ideas??


https://webmail.xxxxxx.rr.com/

it's probably in the server/software.

i can access my rr web mail at work but can't reply/send.


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

bearone2 said:


> https://webmail.xxxxxx.rr.com/
> 
> it's probably in the server/software.
> 
> i can access my rr web mail at work but can't reply/send.


Later in the day, another patron told me how to overcome this problem. There's a website www.mail2web.com where you can access any e-mail account from any ISP just by typing in your e-mail address and password. It will also let you send a message (doesn't have a reply feature - only original messages). Don't forget to log off when you are done. There's no registration required to use this site. Roadrunner and AOL are the two ISPs that give public computers a problem.


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

golddust said:


> Later in the day, another patron told me how to overcome this problem. There's a website www.mail2web.com where you can access any e-mail account from any ISP just by typing in your e-mail address and password. It will also let you send a message (doesn't have a reply feature - only original messages). Don't forget to log off when you are done. There's no registration required to use this site. Roadrunner and AOL are the two ISPs that give public computers a problem.


rr is no more of a problem than any other isp from a library/public access environment when/where you want to access pop3 email with attachments.

the server/software limits idiots from viewing attachments that could infect the server.

would you let someone come into your home/business and check email?

here's another. 

www.e-mailanywhere.com


----------

